# Suggestions for a mobile prepper?



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

I was wondering if any of you had any suggestions for a family two families who would be making a trek from Central Texas out to the Pacific Northwest by way of going through the southwestern United States. We have small children with us. Security we are pretty set on but any suggestions on supplies for the long trek, in case of an E.M.P or just plain collapse of the U.S society.

Any suggestions on supplies and heck even methods of transport would be greatly appreciated. Most of the men in our families have military combat arms experience hence we don't need to improve our security by much. Cheers ladies and gents.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Bravo_12v said:


> I was wondering if any of you had any suggestions for a family two families who would be making a trek from Central Texas out to the Pacific Northwest by way of going through the southwestern United States. We have small children with us. Security we are pretty set on but any *suggestions on supplies for the long trek*, in case of an E.M.P or just plain collapse of the U.S society.
> 
> Any suggestions on supplies and heck even methods of transport would be greatly appreciated. Most of the men in our families have military combat arms experience hence we don't need to improve our security by much. Cheers ladies and gents.


 good walking shoes, because if an E.M.P. nothing will be running and if a collapse, there'll be no gas,fuel.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Bravo_12v said:


> I was wondering if any of you had any suggestions for a family two families who would be making a trek from Central Texas out to the Pacific Northwest by way of going through the southwestern United States. We have small children with us. Security we are pretty set on but any suggestions on supplies for the long trek, in case of an E.M.P or just plain collapse of the U.S society.
> 
> Any suggestions on supplies and heck even methods of transport would be greatly appreciated. Most of the men in our families have military combat arms experience hence we don't need to improve our security by much. Cheers ladies and gents.












If you use bicycles, because you can travel 50+ miles/day, get a trailer
They will carry quite the load.









Or, you could drive.

Do you have a route that doesn't take thru trackless and waterless desert?


----------



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

@DKRinAK As with our training we do have multiple routes planned however one of our buddies has a "safe house" in Arizona with his families ranch. My goal has been achieved for a small group to band together with my wife and child along with a few old Infantry buddies and their families so due to that we have contemplated going different routes to get to the Pacific Northwest. While most people would wonder why the Northwest from a "strategic/tactical" point of view my old stomping grounds in the Northwest offer the best general protection from a wide array of SHTF scenarios. How ever one of us has to take the southwest route due to his family being there and since we operate on a "No man gets left behind" code well yeah.

@lotsoflead Thanks for the good suggestion. See there is minor stuff I overlook simply because my job in our group is the logistics of survival gear and supplies but I tend to overlook the small stuff like shoes.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Bravo, would it be possible to map out a rout using horses. Knowing how far you can go per day and finding farms, ranches and rodeo stock ranches along that rout to pirate hay and water? A lot of farms and ranches are off the beaten path making it possible to go cross country as the crow flies so to speak. Just a thought......:hmmm:


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

I think it depends on budget too. You could just stockpile enough fuel and spare parts to make the journey. Also there are multi fuel military surplus vehicles. Might also consider motorcycles. These each, of course all have security concerns.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Bravo_12v said:


> *I was wondering if any of you had any suggestions for a family two families who would be making a trek from Central Texas out to the Pacific Northwest by way of going through the southwestern United States. We have small children with us. Security we are pretty set on* but any suggestions on supplies for the long trek, in case of an E.M.P or just plain collapse of the U.S society.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Leave now !

I wouldn't want to be caught on the road after TSHTF and sociaty collapses.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

BillM said:


> Leave now !
> 
> I wouldn't want to be caught on the road after TSHTF and sociaty collapses.


Yeppers I agree. If you can possibly relocate now, then IMO now would be the easiest and safest time to do so.

I only have a little over 30 miles of "back road" to travel ot get to our BOl in a SHTF situation and from a security standpoint, I won't be looking forward to making even that small of a trip.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

If you can't leave now, consider finding a place closer to you that you can all bug-out to. Then take the time to make it your new well-known stomping ground.

Barring that, if you all must go to the P-NW, here's my 2-cents' worth. If you might have to walk, consider bicycles and trailers or some kind of hand cart to transport supplies and small children on (after you get those good walking shoes!  ). You can move more gear that way, but pack in good backpacks in case you have to abandon anything with wheels.

Make SURE you learn all you can about the food that might be available along the way. That includes plants and animals. Know how to forage, how to set snares and other traps, find quiet means of hunting (bows, crossbows, etc.). It'll be a lean diet, but it's a long, LONG trip and there will be a lot of areas without much to eat, especially if your group is very large.

Make sure you have means to purify water, and ways to carry a lot of it through the dry areas.

Horses aren't a good option. Even if you're a horse expert, consider the type of terrain you'll be crossing. It'll be hard on the horses' feet, and there will be huge areas with little or no grass or other grazing available. Unless you want to consider them to be emergency meat, I'd go with something that has wheels, and that doesn't need fossil fuels. If you start off with vehicles, have along your carts and bicycles in case you can't continue with the vehicle(s). And Like I said, have good backpacks for everyone in case you can't continue with bicycles or carts.

The journey could end up taking months, in who-knows-what types of weather. Good luck to you.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well IMHO avoid the southwest. The desert is too hot in summer and cold in winter and there is never any free flowing water. Cut north through Oklahoma then SE colorado following the arkansas river to the mountains. Once in the rockies there is always lots of water and stay in them until idaho and cut across west. There are around 10 milion people in CO WY and ID. The arizona desert will be swarming with the 30 million plus from So Cal heading east. Also, plan your exact route out now and bury food and water caches along the route and map em out good!! Whether by foot car or bike the supplies will be there if needed


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

mojo, I guess the reason they were going that route is to gather up a person/people in Arizona or somewhere "southwest" on their way to the P-NW. I agree, though, that's going to be a very tough route through there. With people fleeing cities + the harsh climatic and geographic conditions + the incredible distance to be covered... It's one heck of a challenge.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well sometimes you have to mark the smart choice for your immediate family. I would have no desire to travel through AZ or south NV or south UT. Too many people and WAY too few resources. Heck, walk along I-70 in Colorado next to the Colorado river. So much water you can't share enough vs. a packed water hole in the desert?? You gotta pick a route that helps not hurts.


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

It will be hard, I understand not wanting/ being able to relocate now, and I respect teh no one left behind, but understand those things make it harder. Maybe plan a couple routes and if possible preposition some supplies on the way, some gas, food and ammo. If possible. Or perhaps, depending where the other members are coming from go north if possible then west adn shoot strait down grab the others adn head north. Or if possoble maybe pick another BOL. North Texas has some good bug out areas. and the local poulation is in general of a prep friendly mind set


----------



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you all I appreciate the great advice. But unfortunately right now we can not relocate (as I am still finishing up my time in service.) However once that is completed we will be moving up there. However all ya'lls advice is greatly appreciated. Cheers. Ladies and Gents.


----------

